# xine Segmentation fault

## Stone

seit einger zeit kann ich mein xine nicht mehr starten.

ich bekomm immer ein Segmentation fault ins gesicht.

ein xine --verbose sagt das hier:

```

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.3.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

Built with xine library 1.0.0 (1.0)

Found xine library version: 1.0.0 (1.0).

   Plateform informations:

   ----------------------

        system name     : Linux

        node name       : Stone

        release         : 2.6.10-gentoo-r5

        version         : #1 SMP Thu Jan 20 15:47:02 MET 2005

        machine         : i686

   CPU Informations:

   ----------------

   processor   : 0

   vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

   cpu family   : 6

   model      : 8

   model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+

   stepping   : 1

   cpu MHz      : 2172.111

   cache size   : 256 KB

   fdiv_bug   : no

   hlt_bug      : no

   f00f_bug   : no

   coma_bug   : no

   fpu      : yes

   fpu_exception   : yes

   cpuid level   : 1

   wp      : yes

   flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse pni syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

   bogomips   : 4292.60

   -------

   Display Name:          :0.0,

   XServer Vendor:        Gentoo Linux (The X.Org Foundation 6.8.2, revision r1-0.1.2),

   Protocol Version:      11, Revision: 0,

   Available Screen(s):   1,

   Default screen number: 0,

   Using screen:          0,

   Depth:                 24,

   XShmQueryVersion:      1.1,

-[ xiTK version 0.10.7 [XFT] ]-[ WM type: (EWMH) Enlightenment {Enlightenment} ]-

Display is not using Xinerama.

load_plugins: skipping unreadable plugin directory /home/stone/.xine/plugins.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_ao_out_none.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_ao_out_file.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_inp_smb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_ao_out_esd.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_aa.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_fb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_sdl.so found
```

woran könnte das liegen?

ich würde mein xine gerne wiedermal verwenden können

danke

----------

## Vortex375

Als mein xine plötzlich nicht mehr wollte blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als das Verzeichnis .xine in meinem Homeverzeichnis zu löschen.

Wenn du gerade kürzlich ein Update gemacht hast kann es aber auch daran liegen. Die neueste Version von xine (ist aber noch als unstable markiert) läuft bei mir auch nicht.

----------

## Stone

ich hab schon zweimal das .xine gelöscht und xine-lib + xine-ui neu emergert.

weiters hab ich nur stable packete drauf hab aber auch schon andere versionen versucht aber leider ohne erfolg.

ich hab leider keine ahnung mehr woran das liegen könnte.

----------

## SinoTech

1. In letzter Zeit etwas upgedated  (Speziell gcc und / oder glibc) ?

2. Lass mal ein "revdep-rebuild" laufen.

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Tue Aug 02, 2005 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stone

ja gcc und glibc wurden erneuert

dumme frage aber was genau wird bei einem regdep-rebuild durchgeführ?

will nur wissen was ich meinem system antu  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

1. Es heißt "revdep-rebuild" (Habe es in meinem obigen Post gerade verbessert). 

2. "revdep-rebuild" sucht auf deinem Rechner nach binaries (Also Programmen) und und prüft welche Bibliotheken diese brauchen. Ist  eine solche Bindung Fehlerhaft (Also existiert eine benötigte Bibliothek nicht oder ist in einer neuen Version installiert), wird neu gemerged.

3. Ausserdem, wenn die glibc oder der gcc geupdated wurden, ist es immer ratsam folgendes zu machen:

```

$ emerge binutils glibc gcc && emerge binutils glibc gcc

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Vortex375

Eine Sache verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht, an der Funktionsweise von revdep-rebuild.

Es sucht ja nach binaries deren Abhängigkeiten fehlen. Das entsprechende Paket wird dann allerdings mit der Option --nodeps neu gemerged. Dann müsste die fehlende Abhängigkeit ja immernoch fehlen?  :Confused: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ne, das würdest du schon beim Kompilieren merken. --nodeps wird nur deshalb verwendet, weil revdep-rebuild die fehlerhaften Pakte unter Umständen in einer anderen Reihenfolge neu kompiliert als emerge ohne --nodeps das tun würde.

Ach übrigens, mein xine schmiert immer beim Beenden mit einem SIGSEGV ab. Ist nicht weiter tragisch aber unschön. An den CFLAGS kann es nicht liegen, die sind relativ moderat (-O2 -pipe -march=pentium3).

----------

## Stone

also ein revdep-rebuild sieht bei mir so aus

```
Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

[32;01mCollecting system binaries and libraries...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

[32;01mCollecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

[32;01mChecking dynamic linking consistency...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

[32;01mAssigning files to ebuilds...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

[32;01mEvaluating package order...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

[32;01mAll prepared. Starting rebuild...[0;0m

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =app-emulation/wine-20040408-r1 =app-office/openoffice-1.1.1 =dev-lang/ocaml-3.07-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 =dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1 =media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc5-r3 =media-video/ogle-0.9.1 =media-video/transcode-0.6.11 =net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0_pre-r1 

..........

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-emulation/wine-20040408-r1".

[31;01mResult is not OK, you have following choices:[0;0m

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0;0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

----------

## SinoTech

Dads Problem ist das er gerne "wine-20040408-r1" neu mergen möchte, aber das ebuild dazu existiert nicht mehr. Also mach ein

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst

```

Das fährt mit dem letzten emerge fort (Also den merge den "revdep-rebuild" gestartet hat, aber lässt das erste Packet aus). Wenn er damit fertig ist emergest du "wine" von Hand (Da es zum installierten Packet kein ebuild mehr gibt wirsd du "wine" dann halt updaten müssen).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

sorry das mit dem

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst 
```

leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.

bzw es ändert nichts an der ausgabe von revdep-rebuild

würd es nicht auch hinhaun wenn ich einfach ein 

```
emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =app-office/openoffice-1.1.1 =dev-lang/ocaml-3.07-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 =dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1 =media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc5-r3 =media-video/ogle-0.9.1 =media-video/transcode-0.6.11 =net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0_pre-r1
```

mach?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Guten Hallo...

Auch ich hätte da ein Problem mit xine, denke aber, dass ich dazu keinen neuen Thread eröffnen sollte (oder)?

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem:

xine-ui/gxine startet und beendet wieder sofort... Wenn ich in der Konsole starten will, gibt es mir folgendes aus:

```
Dies ist xine (X11 gui) - Ein freier Video-Player v0.99.4.

(c) 2000-2004 Das xine Team.

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 75: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
```

Ich habe xine-lib und xine-ui natürlich schon neu emerged und habe auch mein ~/.xine Verzeichnis gelöscht...

Dennoch kommt das immer wieder...

Dabei müsste alles in Ordnung sein... Auch revdep-rebuild zeigt keine Probleme...

Was ich gemacht habe, bevor dieser Fehler auftrat?

Ich habe den größten Teil von gnome und kde runtergeschmissen...

Und einige Programme/libs, die unnötig waren (ich habe alles mit "equery d" überprüft... Nach dem unmergen habe ich "emerge -uvDN world" und revdep-rebuild ausgeführt)...

Irgendeine Idee, was das sein könnte und warum?

Ach ja... mplayer spielt seitdem auch keine DVDs mehr ab...

Gibt dann immer den Fehler aus, dass der gewählte Videoausgabetreiber nicht geeignet sei...

Nun ja... Ich bin jetzt ALLE Treiber durch und er will nicht...

Und @stone:

Ja, das kannst du ohne Bedenken machen  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

Jep, das würde auch gehen. Nur wieso alles von Hand eingeben wenn "rvdep-rebuild" das schon gemacht hat ? "revdep-rebuild" hat den merge ja schon gestartet, und mit der Option "--resume" setzt du den letzten merge einfach fort (Also den, den "revdep-rebuild" schon gestartet hat). Mit der zusätzlichen Option "--skipfirst", lässt du dann einfach der erste Packet aus (Da es ja nicht funktioniert hat). Aber wie gesagt, du kannst das ganze natürlich auch von Hand neu eintippen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

ok jetzt bin ich mal einen schritt weiter aber noch immer nicht da wo ich sein sollte denk ich mal  :Smile: 

```
Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

[32;01mCollecting system binaries and libraries...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

[32;01mCollecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

[32;01mChecking dynamic linking consistency...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

[32;01mAssigning files to ebuilds...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

[32;01mEvaluating package order...[0;0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

[32;01mAll prepared. Starting rebuild...[0;0m

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1 =dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 =gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r5 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 =media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 =www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.6-r1 

..........

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5".

[31;01mResult is not OK, you have following choices:[0;0m

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0;0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5

ist nicht mehr im portage. wie umgeh ich das jetzt?

----------

## SinoTech

```

$ emerge python

```

Bringt die letzte als stable markierte Version auf den Rechner. Das Problem bei "revdep-rebuild" ist halt das es Packete nicht updated, sondern genau die Version neu merged die bereits installiert ist ... und die ist eben manchmal nicht mehr im Portagetree enthalten.

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, du könntest auch mal ein:

```

$ emerge -ud world

```

machen. Das updated dir alle in deiner "world" file befindenlichen Packete (inkl. ihrer Abhängigkeiten). Evtl. behebt dir das auch deine Probleme .. ansonsten kannst du danach immer noch ein "revdep-rebuild" machen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

also bei einem 

```
emerge -ud world
```

 will er nichts updaten. dürfe alles am neuersten stand sein

meine python version ist 2.3.5 also durchaus aktuell..

----------

## SinoTech

 *Stone wrote wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5". 
> ...

 

Sicher das du python-2.3.5 hast ? "revdep-rebuild" möchte nämlich die 2.2.3-r5 neu bauen !? Oder hast "revdep-rebuild" schonmal vorher ausgeführt ? In dem Fall lösche mal alle temporären Dateien die es anlegt:

```

$ rm /root/.revdep*

```

Achja, was gibt denn ein

```

$ emerge -vptuD world

```

aus ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Vortex375

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Dies ist xine (X11 gui) - Ein freier Video-Player v0.99.4.
> 
> ...

 

Genau das gleiche Problem bei mir, ich musste wieder auf die ältere (stable) Version von xine-lib downgraden.

----------

## Stone

emerge -p python

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.3.5 
```

emerge -vptuD world 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ... ...done!

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.52.0  +cdr -gnome 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Event-1.00 [0.87] 239 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   perl-core/Test-1.25 [1.24] 16 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    perl-core/Test-Harness-2.42 [2.30] 58 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7009-r2 [0.7008-r11] -applet -gnome -gnome-print -gtkhtml +opengl 436 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-arch/file-roller-2.10.3  -debug 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/nautilus-2.10.1-r1  -debug +flac -gstreamer -mad +oggvorbis 

[nomerge      ]   app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14  +nls 

[ebuild     U ]    app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5 [4.1.2-r4] 73 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 [0.6.12] -tetex 122 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ]     app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3  81 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.68.1-r1 [1.62.0] 944 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  3 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ]     app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0-r1  30 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2 [4.1.2.4] 34 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     www-client/lynx-2.8.5 [2.8.4.1c] +ipv6* +nls +ssl 2,126 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3 [3.1-r1] 54 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3 [3.0-r1] 42 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79 [1.77-r2] 271 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5 [1.03-r4] 91 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3 [4.0-r1] 54 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3 [4.1-r1] 55 kB 

[nomerge      ]     app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild     U ]      app-text/opensp-1.5.1 [1.5-r1] +nls 1,385 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/vlc-0.8.1-r1  -3dfx +X -a52 -aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -cdda -cddb -cdio -debug -dts -dvb +dvd +esd +fbcon -ffmpeg +flac -freetype -ggi -gnutls +gtk2 -hal -httpd -joystick -libcaca +lirc -live -mad -matroska +mpeg +nls -nsplugin +ogg +opengl -oss +sdl +ssl -stream -svg +svga -theora -unicode -v4l -vcd -vlm +vorbis -wxwindows -xosd +xv 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.3  

[ebuild     U ]   app-doc/doxygen-1.4.2 [1.3.4] -doc +qt -tetex 2,790 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    media-gfx/graphviz-1.16 [1.9] +tcltk 4,284 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     media-libs/gd-2.0.32 [2.0.28] +X +jpeg +png +truetype 573 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.4.11  -debug 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-cpp/glibmm-2.6.1 [2.4.7-r1] -debug -doc 1,896 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.14 [2.0.11] -debug -doc -test 696 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13  -bootstrap -build -static -unicode 

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r6  -acl -build +nls (-selinux) -static 

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  +nls 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03 [1.01-r1] 3 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.27  -debug +nls 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/attr-2.4.19-r1 [2.4.19] -debug +nls 101 kB 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-3.4.1  -accessibility 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1  +alsa -arts -audiofile -debug +encode +flac -gstreamer -jack -kdeenablefinal +mp3 +speex -theora +vorbis +xine -xinerama 

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r2  +X -aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -cle266 -directfb +dvd -dxr3 +esd +fbcon -ffmpeg +flac -gnome -i8x0 +ipv6 -libcaca -mng +nls +nvidia +opengl -oss +png +samba +sdl +speex -theora -v4l -vidix +vorbis -win32codecs -xinerama +xv -xvmc 

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/libfame-0.9.1-r1 [0.9.0] -mmx +sse* 294 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-nntp/pan-0.14.2  +nls +spell 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/gtkspell-2.0.4-r1  -doc 

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/enchant-1.1.5 [1.1.3] -debug 430 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/gnet-2.0.7 [2.0.5] -debug -doc -static 594 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.2  

[ebuild     U ]  net-print/foomatic-db-20041220 [20040302] +cups -ppds 486 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-nntp/slrn-0.9.8.1  +nls +ssl -unicode -uudeview 

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r11 [4.2.1-r10] +nls 298 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.4  +gtk -kde 

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r4  -doc -jikes +junit -source 

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6  

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r9 [1.6.2-r5] -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobeanutils -nobsh -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojsch -nojython -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -norhino -noxalan -noxerces 6,134 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/xalan-2.6.0-r2 [2.6.0] -doc -jikes -source 5,737 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/javacup-0.10k  -source 186 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r2  -doc -jikes -jython -rhino -source 1,021 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r2  -doc -jikes -source 124 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/bcel-5.1-r1 [5.1] -doc -jikes -source 12,338 kB 

[nomerge      ]     dev-java/jsch-0.1.18  -doc -jikes -source 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/gnu-crypto-2.0.1  -doc 3,804 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/commons-net-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.2] -doc -jikes -source 174 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.6.1-r2 [1.6.1-r1] -doc -jikes -source 144 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.4] -avalon -doc -jikes -source 98 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-java/avalon-logkit-1.2  -doc -javamail -jikes -jms -source 233 kB 

[ebuild     U ]       dev-java/log4j-1.2.9 [1.2.8-r1] -doc -javamail -jikes -jms -jmx -source 2,705 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/xerces-2.6.2-r2 [2.6.2-r1] -doc -examples -jikes -source 1,574 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r1  -jikes 1 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.1  -doc -source 225 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/xml-commons-1.0_beta2  -doc -jikes -source 1,778 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ]     dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r1  -doc -examples -jikes -source 337 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/jython-2.1-r6 [2.1-r5] -doc -jikes +readline -source 1,271 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.3-r2  -doc -jikes -source 124 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r4 [1.6.2] -doc -source 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/netcat-110-r6  -GAPING_SECURITY_HOLE +crypt +ipv6* -static 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/libmix-2.05  -no-net2 

[ebuild     U ]   net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1 [1.1.2.1] -doc 997 kB 

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r5  

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/sdl-perl-1.20.3-r1  +mpeg +truetype 

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.6 [1.2.5-r1] -mikmod* +mp3* +vorbis* 1,120 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2 [1.2.10] 2,920 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1  +3dnow +ipv6 -mmx +ssl 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.8 [1.7.5] +crypt -debug -gnome +ipv6 +java -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -mozxmlterm -postgres +ssl +truetype -xinerama -xprint 30,193 kB 

[nomerge      ]   app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.1  +X -bzip2 -caps +curl -ecc -idea -ldap +nls +readline (-selinux) -smartcard +zlib 

[nomerge      ]    mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61  +ipv6 -mailwrapper -md5sum +ssl 

[ebuild     U ]     net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r9 [0.00-r8] +pam 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.10  -acl +cups -doc -kerberos -ldap -libclamav -mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -winbind +xml +xml2 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 -mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama +zlib 

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.4] 497 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-200-r3  -Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype -unicode 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 [0.5.5.5-r1] 20 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3 [9.0-r2] 2 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01  

[nomerge      ]    dev-lang/perl-5.8.6-r5  +berkdb -build -debug -doc +gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 

[nomerge      ]     sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2  -bootstrap -doc +java -nocxx +tcltk 

[nomerge      ]      dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02  -browserplugin -doc -mozilla 

[nomerge      ]       dev-java/java-config-1.2.11  

[nomerge      ]        dev-lang/python-2.3.5  +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm +ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl +tcltk -ucs2 

[ebuild     U ]         dev-lang/tk-8.4.9 [8.4.6-r1] -threads 3,189 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.02  

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/man-1.6-r1  +nls 

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  +X 

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/texinfo-4.8  -build +nls -static 

[nomerge      ]     sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4  -doc -emacs +nls 

[nomerge      ]      sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5  -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls +nptl -nptlonly -pic (-selinux) -userlocales 

[nomerge      ]       sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -static 

[nomerge      ]        sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10  -multislot -multitarget +nls -test 

[ebuild     U ]         sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r4 [1.8-r2] 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 95,534 kB

```

revdep-rebuild

```
Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

[32;01mCollecting system binaries and libraries...[0;0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

[32;01mCollecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH...[0;0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

[32;01mChecking dynamic linking consistency...[0;0m

  broken /usr/lib/python2.2/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/vfs/modules/libhttp.so (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconf-1.so.1.0.3 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconf-gtk-1.so.1.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfs.so.0.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.so (requires libdivxdecore.so.0 libdivxencore.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libJavaReadline.so (requires libhistory.so.4)

  broken /usr/bin/gconfd-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gconftool-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/python2.2/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/vfs/modules/libhttp.so (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libgconf-1.so.1.0.3 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libgconf-gtk-1.so.1.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libgnomevfs.so.0.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.so (requires libdivxdecore.so.0 libdivxencore.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libJavaReadline.so (requires libhistory.so.4)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/gconfd-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/gconftool-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/games/ut/System/GlideDrv.so (requires libglide.so.2 Core.so Render.so)

  broken /opt/lampp/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429/oci8.so (requires libclntsh.so.9.0)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libnegotiateauth.so (requires libxpcom.so libplds4.so libplc4.so libnspr4.so libgssapi_krb5.so.2)

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/bsddb.so (requires libdb-3.1.so)

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/mpz.so (requires libgmp.so.3)

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

[32;01mAssigning files to ebuilds...[0;0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

[32;01mEvaluating package order...[0;0m

[31;01mWarning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order![0;0m

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

[32;01mAll prepared. Starting rebuild...[0;0m

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1 =dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 =gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r5 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 =media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 =www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.6-r1 

..........

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5".

[31;01mResult is not OK, you have following choices:[0;0m

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0;0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm .. ok.Dann würde ich ein

```

$ emerge -uD world

```

machen, und danach ein

```

$ revdep-rebuild

```

Packete zu denen er dann kein ebuild finden kann, überspringst du dann mit

```

$ emerge --resume --skipfirst

```

Was besseres fällt mir ansonsten leider auch nicht ein.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

ok hab jetzt das emerge -uD world gemacht aber da gibts leider auch schon wieder probleme.

beim packet app-text/docbook-sgml-utiles-0.6.14

```
jade: error while loading shared libraries: libosp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

ich werde das gefühl nicht los das mein system nicht mehr das besste ist  :Sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

"libosp.so" ist im Paket "app-text/opensp" enthalten. Re-merge das einfach mal.

```

$ emerge opensp

```

Ansonsten überspringst du das Packet einfach mal und probierst es ganz zum Schluß noch einmal (Probleme beheben sich manchmal von selbst  :Very Happy: ).

```

$ emerge -uD world

... error ...

$ emerge --resume --skipfirst

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

ok hab opensp neu emergt hat aber lieder nichts gebracht.

hab jetzt alles bis auf das eine packet am neuersten stand aber ein revdep-rebuild bringt mich leider auch nicht weiter  :Sad: 

```

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

[32;01mCollecting system binaries and libraries...[0;0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

[32;01mCollecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH...[0;0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

[32;01mChecking dynamic linking consistency...[0;0m

  broken /usr/lib/python2.2/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/vfs/modules/libhttp.so (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconf-1.so.1.0.3 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconf-gtk-1.so.1.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfs.so.0.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.so (requires libdivxdecore.so.0 libdivxencore.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libJavaReadline.so (requires libhistory.so.4)

  broken /usr/bin/openjade (requires libosp.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/gconfd-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gconftool-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/python2.2/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/vfs/modules/libhttp.so (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libgconf-1.so.1.0.3 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libgconf-gtk-1.so.1.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libgnomevfs.so.0.0.0 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.so (requires libdivxdecore.so.0 libdivxencore.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libJavaReadline.so (requires libhistory.so.4)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/openjade (requires libosp.so.3)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/gconfd-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/gconftool-1 (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/games/ut/System/GlideDrv.so (requires libglide.so.2 Core.so Render.so)

  broken /opt/lampp/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429/oci8.so (requires libclntsh.so.9.0)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libnegotiateauth.so (requires libxpcom.so libplds4.so libplc4.so libnspr4.so libgssapi_krb5.so.2)

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/bsddb.so (requires libdb-3.1.so)

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/mpz.so (requires libgmp.so.3)

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

[32;01mAssigning files to ebuilds...[0;0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

[32;01mEvaluating package order...[0;0m

[31;01mWarning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order![0;0m

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

[32;01mAll prepared. Starting rebuild...[0;0m

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1 =app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1 =dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 =gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r5 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 =media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 =www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.6-r2 

..........

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5".

[31;01mResult is not OK, you have following choices:[0;0m

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0;0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

----------

## SinoTech

Dann überspring das Packet .. weiß hier nämlich auch nicht mehr weiter.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

ok wenn ich das mach ist er im grunde fertig.

was mich nur etwas stört sind die ganzen broken links.

wie bekomm ich die weg? kann mir kaum vorstellen das das normal ist.

----------

## SinoTech

Also ein paar Broken links habe ich auch, aber solange alles funktioniert zerbreche ich mir darüber nicht den Kopf.

Ansonsten gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten so etwas zu beheben.

1. Die benötigte Bibliothek wird nicht gefunden da sie in einer neueren Version installiert ist (Und die alte, die benötigt wird, wurde entfernt)

-> Programm neu mergen (Wird dann gegen die neue Bibliothek gebunden)

(Das ist das was "revdep-rebuild" immer versucht)

2. Die benötigte Bibliothek wird nicht gefunden da sie gar nicht mehr existiert (Wurde irgendwann deinstalliert)

-> Schauen zu welchem Packet die benötigte Bibliothek gehört und dann dieses Packet nachinstallieren

(Infos zu welchem Packet eine Datei gehört bekommst du hier "Portage File List" bzw. hier "Portage File Search")

Beispiel für:

```

broken /usr/lib/vfs/modules/libhttp.so (requires liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0 liboaf.so.0)

```

Benötigt wird die Bibliothek "liboaf.so.0"

Ein Blick in "Portage File List" zeigt das die Datei zum Packet "gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10" gehört. Also folgt als nächstes ein:

```

$ emerge gnome-base/oaf

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

danke. werde mich da mal bissl drum kümmern.

ich hab noch ein bissl im forum gesucht bezüglich des xine problemes

da hab ich etwas gelesen das man die alsa-lib von 1.0.8 auf 1.0.7 downgraden soll.

ich hab die 1.0.9 drauf und auf 1.0.7 runter zu gehn finde ich nicht besonders schlau.

gibts da keine andere möglichkeit bzw. bin ich der einzige der dieses problem hat?  :Smile: 

----------

## benihana

Ich hatte Segfaults mit xine-lib-1.1.0. Seit dem Update von glibc auf Version 2.3.5-r1 funktionierts wieder.

----------

## Stone

hab jetzt auch eine neuere glib versucht und hab damit noch mal die xine-lib kompiliert aber lieder ein unterschied

egal welche xine-lib ich nehm sie ist immer fehlerhaft.

langsam hab ich echt keine ahnung mehr woran das liegen könnte.

----------

